# West Virginia Wesleyan Student perishes in hit and run.



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

> The West Virginia Wesleyan College community comes together to say a final good-bye to a student killed last week.
> 
> Daniel Duncan was killed by a drunk driver while riding his bike on Route 20.
> 
> ...


Daniel was hit by a car when riding his bike. They say that it happened instantly and if there's any blessing at all, that would be it.

Eventhough Daniel went to my college, I didn't know him. Never met him, anything... It's a shame because according to anyone who he ever met, they stated that they really felt a great presence of God in him. I really would of like to have known him, but I am glad to see many of the ways he has changed our lives @ WVWC in such a little bit of time.

I'm not here to blame the driver or anything, because that is not what the parents expressed at all. I just wanted people to know there was a really great kid out there that should have been known by all.

Just read what some said about him: http://www.new.facebook.com/group.php?gid=24031074379

Also, if anyone is part of any kind of advocacy group and has tangible pamphlets and info for cycling of any sort, could you PM me. Our school is shaken up pretty badly about this, and I want to promote cycling, and not let fear prevent it.


----------

